# Photo Tourney- Seconded Chances



## vroom_skies

Alright, I'm sure we all have that photo that we don't like, but other people just seem to love. So just choose a shot with that in mind, if you have any questions in mind just ask.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.

Mine:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Eh, I'll shoot this one up for now.






http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/066/b/4/lock_by_voyagerfan99-d3b5pk8.jpg


----------



## Justin

I always had mixed feelings with this photo. I've edited it numerous ways and of either tbe edits, people liked it but I always felt something was lacking.


----------



## Dystopia

Can I post a pic even if I didn't take it? My little brother took one I think would be good for this tourney. The pic is of me, if that helps any 

JN, thats beautiful!


----------



## Fatback

I have had a lot of people tell me they like this one, but I never really saw what was so good about it.

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5041/5222130341_83a2ed1741_b.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

I've gotten quite a bit of good feedback of this photo, I wasn't all that fond of it, but hey, it's about what the people like 

All brand new 2011 Dodge Challenger SRT 392 IE (Inaugural Edition). The far left without stripes is an even more special "Kowalski" edition, brought back from the old movie Vanishing Point.

http://www.m-b-photos.com/Cars/Modern/Spring-Fest-6-with-SCC/LL5B3673/1234560621_GMgiF-XL.jpg


----------



## carnatic

A Warm Welcome by McallisterW, on Flickr

This is my most 'interesting' photo according to Flickr. I'll agree it's not a bad shot, but my best? I wouldn't even have put it in my top 20. There's an artefact in the top-right and I haven't really dealt with the blue cast in the foreground. I would have fixed these things but I wasn't overly happy with the composition, the building far left is awkwardly half-in / half-out of the frame, the guy on the right has an annoying 'second-self' just to his right and the ship is blurred.

The next competition should be the opposite. Photos that we love, but no-one else seems to get.


----------



## susiehaynes

31!m!n80r said:


> Can I post a pic even if I didn't take it? My little brother took one I think would be good for this tourney. The pic is of me, if that helps any
> 
> JN, thats beautiful!



yeah me too. i wanted to post my dad pics he took it when we where on a vacation. i hope it could.


----------



## MBGraphics

They have to be your own photos that YOU have taken, sorry guys.


----------



## Punk

I don't like this one very much, but people seem to like it 

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/moonrisechevriere.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

Only 6? Come on people!! lol


----------



## apj101

wait so the theme is Second Chances? im confused as to how you mean to capture this in a picture?


----------



## voyagerfan99

apj101 said:


> wait so the theme is Second Chances? im confused as to how you mean to capture this in a picture?



See the top of Bob's post:



vroom_skies said:


> Alright, I'm sure we all have that photo that we don't like, but other people just seem to love. So just choose a shot with that in mind, if you have any questions in mind just ask.


----------



## apj101

durrrrr sorry! didnt read it properly


----------



## Motoxrdude

Might as well give it a go




http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v716/dragonwake13/Wheelin/?action=view&current=100_1917.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice pano Matt :good:


----------



## Motoxrdude

Hahah thanks. That picture was from almost 3 years ago, back when my jeep was small lol.


----------



## Lexmark 4

These pictures all great and if you are looking for the worst shot, you still have to look at the works of other candidates!


----------



## sunnysid3up

Untitled by Michael_Liu, on Flickr


----------



## adam_V

MBGraphics said:


> I've gotten quite a bit of good feedback of this photo, I wasn't all that fond of it, but hey, it's about what the people like
> 
> All brand new 2011 Dodge Challenger SRT 392 IE (Inaugural Edition). The far left without stripes is an even more special "Kowalski" edition, brought back from the old movie Vanishing Point.
> 
> http://www.m-b-photos.com/Cars/Modern/Spring-Fest-6-with-SCC/LL5B3673/1234560621_GMgiF-XL.jpg



really like that mate id pay to have that picture on a canvas


----------



## MBGraphics

Thanks! 

Here's a link to the origional size: http://www.m-b-photos.com/Cars/Modern/Spring-Fest-6-with-SCC/LL5B3673/1234560621_GMgiF-O.jpg

You can order straight from my site, or if you don't like the print choices, feel free to save it and go to whatever print place you like. I don't get any money from the prints if you order from my site, so that price is just for the print/shipping cost 

Enjoy!


----------



## El DJ

A self portrait that I don't quite care for, but a few of my friends love it.


----------



## vroom_skies

Room for one more is someone wants it.


----------



## MBGraphics

Doesn't look like we'll get the last one


----------



## Justin

aye. throw it up for voting.


----------



## vroom_skies

Sry all, I'm packed for the day, would someone else be so kind to throw it up.


----------



## voyagerfan99

vroom_skies said:


> Sry all, I'm packed for the day, would someone else be so kind to throw it up.



Working on it now. It'll be up in a few minutes.

EDIT: It's up

http://www.computerforum.com/194940-voting-photo-tourney-seconded-chances.html


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks for throwing this up mate.
Sorry to hear you didn't enjoy the theme.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Don't feel bad. Not every theme is everyone's cup of tea


----------

